# Do not...



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...sorta like a one-armed man trying to wall-paper in a hurricane?


----------



## Vulgar_Display (Apr 23, 2011)

Pretty much. Don't think the autozone tint helped much either. Seemed like it had permanent wrinkles in it before I even started using it.


----------



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

lol been there....so frustrating and then when you get one window done you realized how much dirt and dust comes with the wind...thats why i will only tint in a garage...i always pull the tint out and check it for creases when buying from a place like autozone cause you get people screwing around with the tint and creasing it


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

I haven't had much luck with the autozone tint...that is why I always get mine professionally done....costs alot but looks good and no hassle.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

*Get your air on....*

with a ram air hood....
Amazon.com: 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Hood Predator Ram Air Hood: Automotive


----------



## BucaMan (Mar 22, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> with a ram air hood....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It isn't enough that it is tacky; they had to include pics with the hood in sweet primer gray!


----------



## Tp_cruze (Apr 30, 2011)

I left my tinting to a professional.. My last car I tried tinting did NOT make me a happy camper... Not to mention all the air bubbles, it drying too quickly and all my cursing.
I spent 220 and let someone do it to the cruze and I couldn't be more happy with it. 

Limo black


----------



## Spyder (Dec 26, 2010)

$125 professionally done and no head aches was the way I went.


----------



## Grim (Apr 12, 2011)

Thats a sexy hood, S'all im sayin..


----------



## itsbmw (Feb 5, 2011)

Never, ever tint outside to begin with. Never use autozone tint. It's always best to have a professional do it, unless you yourself are a professional and have good film from companies like 3M, sunguard, lumar, or suntek.

wind gets dust in the tint, which will result in bubbles.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

HAHA! Oh man, I needed a good laugh!


----------



## jsscooby (May 11, 2011)

Two of you posted prices for your tint. Was this for all windows (less windshield of course) or just the rears? Then again, I have to take in consideration that prices vary crazily between regions.


----------



## casey67 (Apr 20, 2011)

Cruzemeister said:


> with a ram air hood....
> Amazon.com: 2011 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Hood Predator Ram Air Hood: Automotive


That's sweet!! I had a Grand Prix '06 with a Ram Air Hood. Loved the look. It was the next best thing to a Trans Am, that I could have. Pitiful huh!


----------

